# ECS 2007, few pictures...



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Was a really nice trip, with lot of kind people. I will try in the next year.

Go with the pictures!!

People enjoying with the Leiden Botanic Garden Manager explanations.









Mr. Ghori inspecting the orchid collection.









Mysterious view of the tropical pond into the Botanical Garden of Leiden greenhouse.

















Ghazanfar, Jim and me posing at the end of the visit to this awesome Botanical Garden.









Mr. Jacobsen preparing his talk...









Mr. Jacobsen talking about the new species found in the Johor area.









Maike, Piet and me posing before the plant market.









People enjoying with the plant brought by Mr. Jacobsen.









Kai and me in the end of the meeting.









Applause for the organization staff.









Really a wonderful experience!

PS: I can not understand how my partner who doesn´t like crypts got a main position in the group picture ... and I was the back of Ghandafar... hehehe.


----------



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

Xema said:


> Kai and me in the end of the meeting.


Hey, Finally see Kai and Xema. 

Nice outing you guys have. cheers.


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Kai is a wonderful guy who was keeping me informed about the meeting plans and he translated to me the german spooken talks, a pitty my reduced spooken english to share more info with him.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice pictures Xema. It's nice to put some faces with names.


----------



## Rub (Jul 14, 2005)

Hey!!!!!! is this "my" Xema ???? je je je  

SuperB shoots man. A great experience as I see.


pd: Happy to meet you Kai !!


----------

